# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie per kohen

## flaviobejko

Minutat jane te gjata dhe vitet te shkurter.(thenie nga Ampel)

Koha eshte mesuese e shkelqyer, por mjerisht, ajo i vret nxenesit e saj.(thenie nga Berlioz)

Te zgjedhesh kohen do te thote te ruash kohen.(thenie nga Bekon)

Nje nga humbjet me te pazevendesueshme eshte humbja e kohes.(thenie nga Byfon)

Dy tirane te medhenj ka ne bote :ari: asti dhe koha.(thenie nga Herder)

Regulli meson te ruash kohen.(thenie nga Gete)

Cfare rri fshehur sot , do te zbulohet me kohe.(thenie nga Horac)

Sado shpejt te rrjedhe koha, ajo do te ece shume ngadale per ate qe vetem rri e vezhgon levizjen e saj.(thenie nga Samuel Xhonson)

Koha matet jo ne gjatesi, por ne thellesi.(thenie nga Kure)

Flatrat e kohes marrin me vete trishtimin.(thenie nga La Fonten)

 marre nga http://thenie.tk/thenie-per-kohen/

----------

